# Three NIB M1911A1s..



## John Holbrook (Jul 2, 2006)

Three New In The Box M1911A1s with spare magazines.

I have had the top RR for a while. I acquired the second RR and the Colt this weekend. The Colt in Fresno, CA and the RR at the Reno gun show..

Ah, life is GOOD!!!!

Note: The two early RRs are DuLite blued and the Colt is Parkerized with a greenish tint.

Top: Colt next 2 RRs..


----------



## js (Jun 29, 2006)

Very Nice!


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Yes Mr Holbrook those are beautys for sure. You would think by now there was none left new in the box. Good luck with them.

Best Baldy..


----------

